# Burning Read-Only CD/DVD



## mdass79 (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to CD/DVD burning.

I want to burn some pdf documents into a CD/DVD. Is there a way to make the CD/DVD read-only? 

I don't want the viewers to be able to copy the files over from the CD/DVD into their hard disks.

I've already put a password into each pdf docs to restrict changes. I'm using Nero 6 to burn, and I also have Sonic 7 installed.

Thanks a lot for your feedback!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

mdass79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to CD/DVD burning.
> 
> ...


Yes you can make files read only if you copy to CD/DVD-R not RW.


----------



## mdass79 (May 24, 2006)

Hi CrazyComputerMan,

Thanks for your reply.

I have a read me file, a folder called "Thesis-AI" and in that folder there are 15 pdf documents.

I burnt the above mentioned files into CD-R. I read the CD on another computer; I can still copy the files from the CD and paste it into the hard disk.

How do I prevent that ? 

Step by step instruction is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

mdass79 said:


> Hi CrazyComputerMan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I found that one...

http://www.sofotex.com/CDSHiELD-SE-download_L5418.html

Hopes it help

CCM


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am still using a much older (4.0) full version of Adobe Acrobat. There is nothing in my version's security settings to prevent Acrobat Reader from using "Save as" to save the currently open document to the hard drive. Unless a newer version of Adobe Acrobat gives you that kind of option, securing the files on the CD itself will be meaningless.

FWiW: There is commercial software available that makes stripping all of the security settings and password of a PDF file a trivial task that takes milliseconds to complete, even if the security password is not known.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Unless you're writing top secret documents from NASA, I don't see the point. Commercial software manufacturers don't bother with such protections. 

If someone can open your PDFs, they can save them as new files to their hard drive, or if they really want the data, they'll take screen shots and manipulate the files that way. You're fighting a battle you just can't win.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Hate to burst your bubble there, but what can be seen can be copied, it's a general rule of digital media.

If you don't want people to copy your thesis you could put it into a picture and put watermarks all over it that's about the best you can do.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG!!! Shh... 

Let her win, there are possible of solution to stop copying to her PDFs


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> ... there are possible of solution to stop copying to her PDFs


I would like hear about your solutions.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

blaqDeaph said:


> If you don't want people to copy your thesis you could put it into a picture and put watermarks all over it that's about the best you can do.


The watermarks are going to have to be large and complex enough to confuse any OCR programs while still allowing a person to easily read it. Such a watermarking method could be the subject of its own thesis.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> OMG!!! Shh...
> 
> Let her win, there are possible of solution to stop copying to her PDFs


We're all ears. However, just saying there's a solution doesn't make it so.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

i think people could possible still copying your PDF files... but why set them as screenshot or set up a PowerPoint .... This will prevent from user editing your PDF


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't see that as a solution to preventing copies.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I don't see that as a solution to preventing copies.


Just out of my mind


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If a person can read the text, they can re-type it. 

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

True Helix.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Exactly. My point is you can't allow someone to read something without by default allowing copying at the same time. It's a little more difficult with media, but with text it's way easier.

The thing with OCR programs is that you'd have to screen shot the thing to begin with. I suppose you could encrypt the PDF with a custom program, the only way to view the PDF would be to run the program, which would behave like a rootkit and hook all copying and printscreening functions. Still doesn't stop a typist from retyping the entire thing though. Or you could use a 3rd party memory dumper to dump the entire RAM to a file and look at hte contents from there.


----------

